# Need help pricing my 2018 Giant Anthem Advanced Pro 29 0



## cmv96 (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm considering selling my bike, but I'm not familiar with the current fair market value. Everything is in excellent or perfect working condition. Any insights would be appreciated....

XL frame size
2022 Fox Factory 120 mm front fork
The rear shock was sent in to Fox for full service early this spring (90 mm of travel)
SRAM AXS XX1 shifter and rear derailleur. one small cosmetic scratch on the outside of the derailleur
Original giant seat still in excellent condition
Carbon rims good
XO1 12-speed cassette 
Black XX1 chain
Black Wolf Tooth Elliptical Direct Mount Chainring - 32t, SRAM Direct Mount, Drop-Stop, For SRAM 3-Bolt Boost Cranksets, 3mm.
SRAM Level One disc brakes: 180 mm beer in 160 mm front. 
New SRAM organic brake pads installed three weeks ago
New Supacaz neon blue grips
Frame is in excellent condition. No cracks or major scratches
RACEFACE NEXT carbon bar: 720mm, 8° rear sweep, 4° up-sweep (5mm, 1/4”), 163g


----------

